# Fire!!!



## VARNYARD (Apr 26, 2008)

This is pics of my red male Fire.


----------



## dorton (Apr 26, 2008)

That dude is bad! I like him.


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 26, 2008)

wow! now thats the kind of red i like! is he a breeder?


----------



## scotty93801 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fire is an understatement. way cool thanks Bobby


----------



## olympus (Apr 26, 2008)

Now that's a red


----------



## angelrose (Apr 26, 2008)

he is an awesome red. now that's an appropriate name.


----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## Harveysherps (Apr 26, 2008)

That dude has some Bad looking eyes. Man that thing is cool. I think I'm gonna try the reds when I get some more. Man your really making me want to get in my pocket. LOL My AADD is kicking in on the Tegu thing. You might as well post up some pics of the B&W Tegus so I'll have something else to drool over. I can't get over how good their skin looks. You really are doing a great job with them.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy crap, THAT'S why he's named fire!


----------



## CoexistExotics (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW!!! Amazing animal!

And would ya look at those jowls!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I am glad you like him!!


----------



## scotty93801 (Apr 27, 2008)

like is an understatement !!!!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 27, 2008)

That is the reddest or almost purple tegu I have ever seen.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmmm.... I put a deposit on a red... but have been thinking of switching it over to a B&W... but after seeing this guy I think I want one of his babies...


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 28, 2008)

Whoa put that sucker out!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------

